# Large copper manifold leak, stray current?



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I dunno.......There is a ground clamp right next to where the leak popped up. But then again, the whole hood has copper problems. I've repiped 6 houses in this tiny subdivision.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Mo pics son


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

These are great pictures, all the reason to not use copper.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes they are good pictures. And I like pex and shark bite fittings. Have them in the wall in my own house.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't fully trust shark bites but in this case I had a customer who wanted to argue about the price and his system is in such bad shape he's going to repipe soon or move out. In any event, the shark bites are the least of his concerns.

If you look back on my previous picture posts, you’ll see that I prefer to do a sweat connection if the customer is concerned with doing things right and willing to pay for it.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

That's a situation where the sharkbite looks like the best option.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

P.S. keep the pics comming. I'm always driving away thinking " Ishould have taken a picture of that".:furious:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Did ya check the stray current to see if it was AC or, DC?:whistling2:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Maybe all the houses had a stray current:whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

:laughing:


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

i like how crooked the pipe is when it goes into the sharkbite, im sure youll be back to fix that future leak pretty soon


----------

